# I think I need a lil encouragement on this one..



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I've given the dogs some raw here and there, mostly chicken wings and easy things like that. 

I have some chicken backs, and I guess i'm slightly apprehensive on giving them to the dogs.. they're about 1 pound each, this should be okay to give them, right? I'm trying to decide if I want to take the plunge and go all raw or not, and as a result i'm overthinking this perhaps a bit too much. :help:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

For me, to feed raw entirely was too difficult. I took the coward's way out and I feed raw and kibble. I feed raw in the morning and a higher end kibble at night. 

For extra treats I feed raw tidbits (liver pieces, kidney etc.) but no doubt the most favored treat is chicken feet. Gags me every time, but my guys love it. What's a dog lover to do?


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

That's kind of what i've been doing, alternating between a good quality kibble and raw.. but the chicken backs seem so.. intimidating? :rofl: I mean it's not like they're going to choke on them i'm just afraid of screwing up on the whole raw feeding bit.

Chicken feet though, I may have to look into that as a um.. treat. 

I have since learned to keep them sectioned off in the kitchen at least, had an incident where I dished out the raw food and they each grabbed some and ran to the carpeted living room to chow down, I managed to stop the littlest devil before she hopped on the couch.. it's been a learning process to say the least. :crazy:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

It may help if you share your concerns - what exactly is keeping you from going all raw?

In all honesty, it does seem very intimidating and even scary at first. Once you get used to it, and you get used to your dogs eating it, it's all smooth sailing. I feed my 10 week old pup chicken backs, and I monitor him closely while he crunches and swallows the bones just because I am paranoid (I have only been feeding raw for a few weeks). I have seen him swallow rather large pieces of bone, but he always turns out perfectly okay as a result. He is so healthy, too. I am such a huge fan of raw, even though I need to learn how to balance it a bit better myself. Don't be afraid. Learn, grow and give your dogs that amazing healthy food.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I'm more or less asking about the chicken backs at this point, I have some thawed in my fridge that I was thinking of passing out for dinner. They're both very.. enthusiastic eaters. I guess i'll try the chicken backs and see how that goes. I'm just paranoid with them not chewing it enough I guess, haha.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

VomBlack said:


> I'm more or less asking about the chicken backs at this point, I have some thawed in my fridge that I was thinking of passing out for dinner. They're both very.. enthusiastic eaters. I guess i'll try the chicken backs and see how that goes. I'm just paranoid with them not chewing it enough I guess, haha.


Very understandable, and you're being responsible with your concerns.

Hunter eats chicken backs/necks everyday. I am always impressed by the way he instinctively knows to chew and crunch the bone before swallowing. Rest assured, my little 10 week old pup has swallowed pieces of bone that you may wince at, and he has been just fine. He even ate a chicken wing whole once. Never forget that this food is what their bodies are designed to eat. Trust in Nature, biology and evolution.

Just monitor and keep them safe.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Are the backs smaller than the wings? If they chew wings then the backs should be fine.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

My 3 dogs get chicken backs 3 days a week and mixed ground tubes 4 days a week. Just go for it and either put a towel down or feed outside as it takes some chewing of the backs before they swallow. My guys tend to pick up their backs from their bowls chew pieces off and the large back falls to the ground as the chew off pieces. Hence when we do actual meats/bones they are fed outside and when we feed our premixed tubes they get fed inside.

Go for it your dogs will thank you afterwards with yucky chicken breath kisses!!

Im actually looking to expand my raw meats/bones for dinner just trying to find the cheapest way to do it!


----------

